
ARM & Embedded Linux Craigslist - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/arm-embedded-linux-craigslist
======
ionela
This article is full of sources that can help you to design an ARM for your
embedded application. You'll find all the software and hardware tools you
need.

